# Ground beef... or no beef?



## MeredithLee11 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm getting ready to place an order with my meat supplier, and I'm coming to a dilemma. Layla has gotten beef every once in a while, when I can find it on sale at the grocery store, but my supplier has really low prices for it, so I'd really like to go through her. The issue is that there's no options for boneless chunks of beef, only ground. Even the heart is ground only. I'm a little weary about the ribs because of the harder bone, but feel free to set my mind at ease if it's something you feed a lot 

Beef Ribs $1.65 lb About 40 pound box.
Oxtails $2.99 lb
Ground Beef 5 lb tubes $1.00 lb comes in 25 lb cases only
Ground Beef,liver,heart,tripe Mixture $1.00 Lb NEW ITEM
Ground Heart 5 lb tubes $1.00 lb
Marrow and Knuckle bones Mixed 10 lb cases $1.00 Lb

Any suggestions? Or should I just look for my beef elsewhere?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that feeding some frozen meat is ok. I buy ground tripe and ground rabbit because that is the only way I can get them. If you do feed the ground it might work best to feed it in frozen chunks.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

I feed quite a bit of ground. I'm doing the best that I possibly can within my budget, but there's no way to get around buying some ground meats without breaking the bank. I buy ground rabbit (which comes in a 50/50 mix with chicken or lamb), lamb, and occassionally will buy ground turkey and/or beef. All of the pork I buy is whole as is the majority the beef unless the price for ground is THAT good. I also feed whole sardines (packed in spring water), but that doesn't account for much of their diet.

Kathy, I'm wondering though, why do you suggest feeding it frozen? I've never tried feeding ground frozen before.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would personally get the Beef ribs for a good teeth and jaw workout, if I could find oxtails that cheap around here I'd feed those too. Ground is o.k. but I'm one who believes that there is always the possibility of issues with stuff that has been ground (harbor bacteria) but feeding it occasionally is o.k.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't ever buy ground. The only time I ever feed it is when I get it for free. Honestly, if it were me I would look into getting beef somewhere else if ground is the only choice. But, thats just me.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I feed a lot at least one meal a week of ground beef, the rest of the beef she gets are the cheapest cuts I can find. As I can't get much beef at all at a reasonable price, I don't feel bad feeding the ground and I've never had a problem with it. So, unless you could source whole beef cheaply from somewhere else, I wouldn't stress too much. And, ox tail at $2.99 a lb???? Good God, we pay $8.99 a lb here. Whats up with that?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mandy said:


> I feed quite a bit of ground. I'm doing the best that I possibly can within my budget, but there's no way to get around buying some ground meats without breaking the bank. I buy ground rabbit (which comes in a 50/50 mix with chicken or lamb), lamb, and occassionally will buy ground turkey and/or beef. All of the pork I buy is whole as is the majority the beef unless the price for ground is THAT good. I also feed whole sardines (packed in spring water), but that doesn't account for much of their diet.
> 
> *Kathy, I'm wondering though, why do you suggest feeding it frozen? I've never tried feeding ground frozen before*.



Frozen gives them a bit of a workout as compared to just scarfing down ground meat. I have fed ground off and on since I started raw over a yerar and have had no problems at all. I rarely feed it as a meal though. As I said I use it primarily to stuff thier Kongs. They do get a fair amount since they get Kongs 5x per week.

I don't really understand why there are warnings about the bacteria in ground. Either our dogs have a digestive system that protects against bacteria or they don't. Why would there be a bigger risk of salmonella or e coli from ground? It gets digested at the same rate as whole meat.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think the possibility of more bacteria would really be a problem for dogs. I've thought the same thing. For me, I just don't feed it because its not a large chunk to give a good chewing workout. I just prefer large whole chunks. Bacteria wise, I'm like you. I don't think it's an issue. Too many people feed it regular with good results for it to be a problem.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Homemade Minced Beef* Ground beef?



There is a wealth of info if you use the Advanced search button on the top right of your page and type in "Bacteria in ground"


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Frozen gives them a bit of a workout as compared to just scarfing down ground meat. I have fed ground off and on since I started raw over a yera ago and have had no problems at all. I rarely feed it as a meal though. As I said I use it primarily to stuff thier Kongs. They do get a fair amount since they get Kongs 5x per week.
> 
> I don't really understand why there are warnings about the bacteria in ground. Either our dogs have a digestive system that protects against bacteria or they don't. Why would there be a bigger risk of salmonella or e coli from ground? It gets digested at the same rate as whole meat.


Gotchya! I haven't had a problem either and I was also wondering about the bacteria risk in ground meats. That part never made sense to me. Plus if dogs in the wild can eat carcasses that have been out in the weather for days, I would think that's pretty loaded with bacteria too, right? Is ground meat really that much worst?

I know whole meats are better from a "work out" stand point, but sometimes ground is necessary. At least for me. I'm single and I don't get paid very much at my job to begin with so I do the best I can. My dogs are happy and healthy so that's good enough for me!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never fed ground, but I don't think I would feed it more than once a week. I have fed beef ribs before, but I consider them more of a recreational bone than anything (unless you have an enormous dog of course).


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Those mixes look like they're coming from Blue Ridge Beef I think. I use BRB and am quite happy with the quality of beef. Even though its ground it is grass fed which I like.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i would choose the ground beef heart if you can't get cheap cuts of whole meat. it's better than just the beef and beef ribs i've seen don't really have a whole lot meat on them. 

if you feed a lot of ground meat make sure you are feeding some frequent RMB's. Murphy's teeth aren't as clean when i feed a beef tripe blend that I buy so i make sure to give him a frozen trachea, port trotter, goat skull...basically something large that I can give to him for at least 20 minutes and take away if I don't want him to eat it all in one sitting


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

While it isn't a large part of my dog's diet, I feed ground and see nothing wrong with that as long as you also feed whole cuts and complicated meals. Its still meat! Is there nowhere around you that you can buy whole hearts? They aren't too expensive. Is oxtail those little round bones with meat on them (chopped up cow tail?). I wouldn't buy that at all unless its whole but that's just me. Variety is important so if the only beef you can get is ground, then I would feed ground.

I would skip the bones they sell. Those bones can damage dog teeth.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why would feeding frozen chunks of ground meat work best?



kathylcsw said:


> I think that feeding some frozen meat is ok. I buy ground tripe and ground rabbit because that is the only way I can get them. If you do feed the ground it might work best to feed it in frozen chunks.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I think worrying about bacteria in meat you are going to feed your dog is like worrying whether a fish really likes the water.

What I WOULD worry about, were it to be the only type of meat I fed, is does grinding do something to the natural enzymes? It is tenderizing. I really dont' know, but it just seems to me that grinding might change the quality of the meat somewhat.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

With Ruby, she can only handle beef heart and ground beef, for some weird reason if I feed whole beef chunks she throws them back up, so Ruby gets ground. Oscar on the other hand can handle anything.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doggie dad, chunks of beef give the teeth, mouth and jaw and cheeks and neck a great workout. help keep the teeth clean, too.

if your choices are limited, feed what you can afford....beef ribs and ground beef, if you can afford both, is what i would suggest.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The increased bacterial load for ground meats are really just a concern for newly switched dogs because those higher loads can cause digestive issues. For a raw eating veteran dog it shouldn't be an issue at all. Raw provides such optimal nutrition that it promotes a strong digestive tract and immune system :wink: 

I'd absolutely get the ground heart as a beef option.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

If I were to suggest to new raw feeders to avoid ground meat I 
would also have to suggest they not buy chicken from the grocery store
because the odds of salmonella are high. And i would guess alot of people switch to raw
On grocery store chicken. 

I don't think ground meat is optimal but we do often dogs to
Handle what is in my opinion the worst meat they will ever eat right at first.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Salmonella is in all chicken, store bought or not. Sometimes there is no choice but to buy grocery store chicken. It just depends on what you have available in your area.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Salmonella is in all chicken, store bought or not. Sometimes there is no choice but to buy grocery store chicken. It just depends on what you have available in your area.


salmonella is everywhere.... 

and i agree. sometimes choices are what they are. the wallet dictates, quite often.

for the newly transitioned dog, they might have a little trouble with the extra bacterias present...but within a year, they should be able to handle it.

better to give ground beef than no beef. just sayin'.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree better to give ground beef than no beef. Also the fact that it is grass fed I feel like kind of makes up for it being ground. 

Definitely get the ox tails. They are a great chewing workout, and easily eaten, not dense like the beef ribs. I recently bought 10 whole ox tails and they are awesome to feed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> better to give ground beef than no beef. just sayin'.


Yep, this is what I've told a couple people who don't understand why I bought ground (I also have their chicken, turkey and duck grinds, will start using it next week).


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My dogs love oxtails. Maddie thinks there puppy crack. I feed ground beef, elk, deer and antelope because I get that when I get old meat from people cleaning out there freezers.

I have zero problem with it. Well I don't feed it all the time. But it doesn't bother me, I see some of the disgusting things my dogs will eat and I know that ground doesn't have any more bacteria than a dead antelope in 85 degree weather..... yuk!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Salmonella is in all chicken, store bought or not. Sometimes there is no choice but to buy grocery store chicken. It just depends on what you have available in your area.


Yes I totally get that. However, I don't think you need to worry about feeding a newly transitioning dog ground meat because of bacteria. because most people start out with chicken, which is very likely to have salmonella. Dogs on kibble eat rotting meat, poop, etc. with no ill effects just like raw fed dogs do.

I think you need to worry about feeding a new transitioning dog beef for other reasons. I know alot of BARF feeders pretty much feed everything ground up.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually get ground beef due to price. I'm not going to pay more for the same thing in a different form just because somebody on the internet thinks it should be whole, or some such whatever. I feed it however the dog will eat it be it frozen, thawed, balled up, crumbled, etc. but generally use it as something to hide his joint supplements in. 
The bacteria in whole or ground meats has never been a problem for me or my dog. I just clean up afterwards.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We feed very little ground because we have great sources but my mom feeds her sheltie probably 2/3 of his meat ground because she has trouble sourcing meat. For variety he gets ground otherwise he gets whole chicken pieces and pork ribs and necks. You have to do whatever you can for variety. I like the ground beef heart as it is a great price. For a splurge I would dot he oxtail as it is very rich meat but not if your dog is a gulper.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i didn't question chunks of meat.



magicre said:


> doggie dad, chunks of beef give the teeth, mouth and jaw and cheeks and neck a great workout. help keep the teeth clean, too.
> 
> if your choices are limited, feed what you can afford....beef ribs and ground beef, if you can afford both, is what i would suggest.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Personally, I feel that the choice to feed ground is up to you as long as your dog does have a source of bone somewhere (chicken/turkey necks/lamb necks/etc) to maintain healthy teeth and gums. We only feed ground when we get it for free but now that I have a hairless dog I may feed lots of ground later. The hairless variety of his breed doesn't have the best dentition (linked to the hairless gene) so it is entirely possible that I may have to grind the harder bones later in his life. I don't see feeding that way to be an issue as long as you're still feeding him SOMETHING to keep his teeth clean.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Jesse, welcome back. I see you finally got your xolo- he's adorable!

I do feed ground, hand feeding chunks of liver with a bit of ground meat is the only way Josie will eat organs. I can't do tough love with her too cause she gets so thin. Other than that I only feed it if I get it super cheap.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

salmonella can be found in some chickens. when cooked properly i don't think there's anything to worry about.



naturalfeddogs said:


> Salmonella is in all chicken, store bought or not. Sometimes there is no choice but to buy grocery store chicken. It just depends on what you have available in your area.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> salmonella can be found in some chickens. when cooked properly i don't think there's anything to worry about.


We don't cook chicken though lol. Our dogs eat salmonella all the time and are fine- hence the feeding of ground being okay.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i didn't question chunks of meat.


i'm sorry. perhaps i misunderstood. i was responding to what you said:


> why would feeding frozen chunks of ground meat work best?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I say get the ground  I feed ground fairly frequently. I buy a chicken grind because its from a local farmer and comes from free-range, organic chicken so I prefer the grind to grocery store chicken. I also buy a venison grind because its the only way I can get it. Beef I buy as a grind when its on for a great sale and I can get it from the same farmer as the chicken (normally really expensive though). Right now I'm also feeding a ground turkey that I was given for free. I'd say Deeken ends up with a ground meal every three days or so. It also works really well for portioning because his food needs to be so, so closely monitored otherwise he gets so fat, so quickly.


----------

